# Looking for craftsman router table saw attachment



## denningkl (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a Craftsman 10' tables saw model 315.228390. I am looking for the router mounting kit that was available.

Thanks for any information
Ken


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Ken, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ken and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

